# Bumpy Yard (Ruts)



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I built my house 3 years ago. i installed a sprinkler system (myself) and pulled a drag around the yard for an entire weekend to make sure all the rocks were pulled up (and removed) and the soil was loose. Well, I got excited and planted grass too early (late summer) and it did not grow well. I noticed the lines from the drag were showing up (even though I raked in the seed by hand). The grass has now become thicker and is looking pretty good. However, the yard is getting very bumpy or rutty (is that a word?). I am almost 100% sure that no animals are burrowing underneath it. I bought a lawn packer and soaked the areas down with the sprinkler system and it improved some, but is still noticeable when walking and mowing. My thoughts are, even though I soak the lawn down, the ground is too packed to absorb the water. Sound plausible? Would arieating the yard help with this? I am running out of ideas and energy trying to combat this. Any ideas?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

You should not have had a problem with an irrigation system with planting in summer.

I am not sure what you mean by a lawn packer. A roller is used when sowing seed to make sure the seed are pressed into the soil for good contact but you shouldn't be using that now. And any extra weight on wet soil is not good at all!

Are you sure no animals are burrowing? But do these follow a pattern or just here and there all over the yard?

I would go with the areation and a fall fertilization. This is a good time for it right now. 

PS
Always give your location in gardening/landscaping posts. And any specific information about the plants in question is good, i.e. what type of lawn, shrubs, etc.


----------



## vabear (Jun 2, 2010)

*Bumpy Lawn*

In my case it is Moles or Voles that are causing the problem, I guess my irrigation system enhances the growth of grubs and the underground critters are having a field day. So, I am setting traps and have reduced the mole/vole population to a small degree.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

C_J_GO said:


> I built my house 3 years ago. i installed a sprinkler system (myself) and pulled a drag around the yard for an entire weekend to make sure all the rocks were pulled up (and removed) and the soil was loose. Well, I got excited and planted grass too early (late summer) and it did not grow well. I noticed the lines from the drag were showing up (even though I raked in the seed by hand). The grass has now become thicker and is looking pretty good. However, the yard is getting very bumpy or rutty (is that a word?). I am almost 100% sure that no animals are burrowing underneath it. I bought a lawn packer and soaked the areas down with the sprinkler system and it improved some, but is still noticeable when walking and mowing. My thoughts are, even though I soak the lawn down, the ground is too packed to absorb the water. Sound plausible? Would arieating the yard help with this? I am running out of ideas and energy trying to combat this. Any ideas?


go rent a yard roller. This what we do in florida


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm inclined to think that the soil in ND is different from the sand in FL.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

The ruts are in a line, pretty much where the drag made lines. I was packing a foundation for my shed at the back of the lot today and rolled over those spots with the skidsteer, so I will see how it feels in a couple of days. Areating is next on my list.

How can I tell if it is mole/vole?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

C_J_GO said:


> The ruts are in a line, pretty much where the drag made lines. I was packing a foundation for my shed at the back of the lot today and rolled over those spots with the skidsteer, so I will see how it feels in a couple of days. Areating is next on my list.
> 
> How can I tell if it is mole/vole?


their will be a mound of dirt here and their. Or at least this is what they do here in florida. I take a garden hose and fill the dirt back in the hole sometime's i fill up the hole with water. A mole has no eye's but has to breath-- maybe water will slow them down


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

del schisler said:


> their will be a mound of dirt here and their. Or at least this is what they do here in florida. I take a garden hose and fill the dirt back in the hole sometime's i fill up the hole with water. A mole has no eye's but has to breath-- maybe water will slow them down


I guess I don't see any mounds of dirt or any holes as to an exit. What is a yard roller? I have this which what you might be talking about:


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

C_J_GO said:


> I guess I don't see any mounds of dirt or any holes as to an exit. What is a yard roller? I have this which what you might be talking about:


Yes that should go it . If the soil is real dry you mite wet it some what ?


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

I have soaked down the areas and rolled them before with very little gain. i am guessing the soil is too compacted to absorb the water, so areating might need to be the next step.


----------

